# Advice needed on feeding an emaciated dog



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Since we found Lucky almost dead, emaciated and barely able to walk on Monday she has made quite amazing progress. She has been given injections every other day and has enjoyed lying on the terrace, suitably shaded. Her damaged eye is healing and she may not have to lose it.
But...although she is drinking a lot of water and has eaten a reasonable amount of that pate dog food until just over a day ago, yesterday and today she just doesn't want to eat. We've tried everything....even put sugar in her water and diluted yoghurt in order to get some nourishment in her. Today the vet said that if she didn't eat by Monday she would have to be fed intravenously.
We would be grateful for any advice or comments from anyone who has had experience of dealing with animals in this condition.
Apart from her seemingly total loss of appetite since yesterday, she is alert, responsive and has even walked around the garden and climbed the steps back up to the terrace.
We are determined to present her to her new 'Mum' as a fit and healthy animal when she returns from the UK in September.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Since we found Lucky almost dead, emaciated and barely able to walk on Monday she has made quite amazing progress. She has been given injections every other day and has enjoyed lying on the terrace, suitably shaded. Her damaged eye is healing and she may not have to lose it.
> But...although she is drinking a lot of water and has eaten a reasonable amount of that pate dog food until just over a day ago, yesterday and today she just doesn't want to eat. We've tried everything....even put sugar in her water and diluted yoghurt in order to get some nourishment in her. Today the vet said that if she didn't eat by Monday she would have to be fed intravenously.
> We would be grateful for any advice or comments from anyone who has had experience of dealing with animals in this condition.
> Apart from her seemingly total loss of appetite since yesterday, she is alert, responsive and has even walked around the garden and climbed the steps back up to the terrace.
> We are determined to present her to her new 'Mum' as a fit and healthy animal when she returns from the UK in September.


did the vet x-ray her for internal injuries? It may be that she is so used to only being fed every few days. What is normal for humans is not the same for dogs, they eat when they feel the need to. Our little pekeingese will on somedays scoff all the food available, yet on others will just sniff at the bowl and walk away and she is still a healthy 6.7 kgs


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> did the vet x-ray her for internal injuries? It may be that she is so used to only being fed every few days. What is normal for humans is not the same for dogs, they eat when they feel the need to. Our little pekeingese will on somedays scoff all the food available, yet on others will just sniff at the bowl and walk away and she is still a healthy 6.7 kgs


But your little dog will have been well-fed and cared for. I doubt if this poor little thing has ever been ewell-treated.
No, the vet didn't XRay her but she doesn't seem to have any internal in juries and she was eating until yesterday.
But you have reassured me somewhat as yes, maybe she isn't used to daily feeding and feeding of good quality - she has probably been out on the campo for weeks, maybe months.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would agree too!! Her little tummy probably isnt used to so much food so regularly. But be guided by the vet. As long as she's drinking, thats the main thing. Chicken and rice is a good bland and nutritious food she may like??

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> But your little dog will have been well-fed and cared for. I doubt if this poor little thing has ever been ewell-treated.
> No, the vet didn't XRay her but she doesn't seem to have any internal in juries and she was eating until yesterday.
> But you have reassured me somewhat as yes, maybe she isn't used to daily feeding and feeding of good quality - she has probably been out on the campo for weeks, maybe months.


an other thought,might be with a radical change in diet, she may have constipation.
our wee dog gets raw peppers as treat and that helps her digestion(strange I know but she loves raw green peppers)


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Since we found Lucky almost dead, emaciated and barely able to walk on Monday she has made quite amazing progress. She has been given injections every other day and has enjoyed lying on the terrace, suitably shaded. Her damaged eye is healing and she may not have to lose it.
> But...although she is drinking a lot of water and has eaten a reasonable amount of that pate dog food until just over a day ago, yesterday and today she just doesn't want to eat. We've tried everything....even put sugar in her water and diluted yoghurt in order to get some nourishment in her. Today the vet said that if she didn't eat by Monday she would have to be fed intravenously.
> We would be grateful for any advice or comments from anyone who has had experience of dealing with animals in this condition.
> Apart from her seemingly total loss of appetite since yesterday, she is alert, responsive and has even walked around the garden and climbed the steps back up to the terrace.
> We are determined to present her to her new 'Mum' as a fit and healthy animal when she returns from the UK in September.


Sometimes with animals, as with ppl.who have been very sick, their stomachs and systems can't immediately handle a mixture of very rich food.
I tend to err on the side of caution and offer only dry dog food or maybe a few plain biscuits to begin with, and be very patient.
My local Spanish vet is insistent that dogs at all times should have nothing but plain dry food, especially so when they've been ill.
While like most ppl. I am a bit soft hearted and like to dish out a few treats and scraps, I also have to agree from my own experience that his advice appears to be correct.
If the dogs stomach tells it not to eat, there is likely a good reason.
When it is hungry it will take up the dry food as readily as the rich, and possibly adjust more easily as it recovers.
I don't say that is the only answer, as there's always a chance it's internal organs may be damaged in some way,possibly from something it previously picked up.
Anyway I wish you both the best of luck and admire your commitment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> Sometimes with animals, as with ppl.who have been very sick, their stomachs and systems can't immediately handle a mixture of very rich food.
> I tend to err on the side of caution and offer only dry dog food or maybe a few plain biscuits to begin with, and be very patient.
> My local Spanish vet is insistent that dogs at all times should have nothing but plain dry food, especially so when they've been ill.
> While like most ppl. I am a bit soft hearted and like to dish out a few treats and scraps, I also have to agree from my own experience that his advice appears to be correct.
> ...


The trouble with dry dog food is that dogs must drink lots when eating it as it can dehydrate them - not good in this heat with a poorly dog.

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Have a look through here , Mary.
David The Dogman Helping to train Humans for the benefit of Dogs


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

A little bit of scrambled egg could be worth a try.

Best of luck :yo:



Doggy


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

White rice with ground beef would do it for us when the dogs were really sick.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> The trouble with dry dog food is that dogs must drink lots when eating it as it can dehydrate them - not good in this heat with a poorly dog.
> 
> Jo xxx


As long as they have an adequate fresh supply they will drink whatever they need,especially so after sickness, when they tend to make it their first priority.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice and support for Little Lucky. She left a healthy looking pile of poo in the garden on Thursday, nothing since. She pees about twice a day, staggers onto the grass to do it. 
I think that maybe we have been trying to feed her too much. Every day since we found her she has been more alert and responsive - she responds to her 'new' name and loves being stroked and petted.
A curse on the swine who did this to her. She could have been literally months wandering about on the campo. She has an old scratched name plate, no name on it, on a chain much too big for her, it's been secured with wire too tight to get off, it will have to be cut. Then we'll get her a soft leather collar and a cuddly toy. She's probably never had anything of her own.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our cat and our friends dogs all seem to have gone off their wet food in this heat and are only eating dry food. It may be that having had some food in her tummy at last she is not as hungry as she was to start with.
Rather than putting out pate which will go off quickly in the heat I would try just try leaving dry food out for her for a few days, as long she has water available at all times.
That way she can just eat when she is in the mood and you are not worrying about her food going off in the heat.
She looks as though she will make a lovely dog once she is well.


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

well i wish lucky all the best,one of my little doggies wont eat when its hot,makes up for it in scrounging later tho,always got quality kibble tho
i admire you,should be more like you kind hearted people around


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

sensationalfrog said:


> well i wish lucky all the best,one of my little doggies wont eat when its hot,makes up for it in scrounging later tho,always got quality kibble tho
> i admire you,should be more like you kind hearted people around


seconded


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> seconded


Thirded


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thankyou all but although my partner is extremely kind and caring in all honesty I am not, well, not very. In fact when we first saw Lucky I said we should walk on and not look back as I didn't think we could do anything to help. Must say I feel ashamed now.
It's odd...she is even more lively today but not eating altho' we have tried litertally everything.
Looks like intravenous..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Our vet has recommended us to _*always*_ use dry dog food. However, if he has ever had stomach trouble he's been given tinned stuff...
I agree that dry dog food may just be too much for Lucky ATM, but we have found that if we put other tit bits with dry food that Oker gobbles it up. Titbits?? A bit of chopped ham, left over rice, some olive oil dribbled over... But of course in small quantities so she doesn't shock the digestive system too much and also so that expensive dog food isn't wasted! Anyway, I'm sure that you've tried that alredy, but just in case you hadn't.
BTW when Oker wasn't doing too well I gave him small quantities of milk as I wanted to get liquid and nutrition into him, but apparently it can cause diarrhoea sometimes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Our vet has recommended us to _*always*_ use dry dog food. However, if he has ever had stomach trouble he's been given tinned stuff...
> I agree that dry dog food may just be too much for Lucky ATM, but we have found that if we put other tit bits with dry food that Oker gobbles it up. Titbits?? A bit of chopped ham, left over rice, some olive oil dribbled over... But of course in small quantities so she doesn't shock the digestive system too much and also so that expensive dog food isn't wasted! Anyway, I'm sure that you've tried that alredy, but just in case you hadn't.
> BTW when Oker wasn't doing too well I gave him small quantities of milk as I wanted to get liquid and nutrition into him, but apparently it can cause diarrhoea sometimes.


She's just had two teaspoonfuls of porridge. 
What worries me is the tiny quantities she's had over the past 48 hours. She ate a reasonable amount until Thursday.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds silly-but if you Google the question there are lots of tips and advice on feeding an emaciated dog and what to do when a dog stops eating.Worth scanning for help.Internal parasites can also stop a dog eating if it's been neglected.I assume you have wormed the dog-but there are lots of other internal parasites that dogs can pick up.
Good luck--I hope all goes well!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zilly said:


> Sounds silly-but if you Google the question there are lots of tips and advice on feeding an emaciated dog and what to do when a dog stops eating.Worth scanning for help.Internal parasites can also stop a dog eating if it's been neglected.I assume you have wormed the dog-but there are lots of other internal parasites that dogs can pick up.
> Good luck--I hope all goes well!


No, she's far too weak to be wormed.She's eaten more porridge which is a huge relief. 
Honestly, it's hard to imagine how emaciated this poor creature is. Adana vet gave her up for dead on Tuesday. 
Tomorrow she's back to the vet who will examine her thoroughly when she is stronger.
Currently, our main task is to keep her alive, poor thing.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> No, she's far too weak to be wormed.She's eaten more porridge which is a huge relief.
> Honestly, it's hard to imagine how emaciated this poor creature is. Adana vet gave her up for dead on Tuesday.
> Tomorrow she's back to the vet who will examine her thoroughly when she is stronger.
> Currently, our main task is to keep her alive, poor thing.


Mary,you have done an act of kindness, that a lot of people would have walked away from. WELL DONE and if you need some monetairy help I'll be the 1st to step up and donate 10 euros


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> Mary,you have done an act of kindness, that a lot of people would have walked away from. WELL DONE and if you need some monetairy help I'll be the 1st to step up and donate 10 euros


Willie...as I said to Jo: you would have done the same.
Thanks for the offer but Lucky hasn't eaten 10 cents worth of food and our wonderful vet Lucia treats abandoned animals for free.
But any donations to ADANA Estepona would be very much welcomed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Mary,you have done an act of kindness, that a lot of people would have walked away from. WELL DONE and if you need some monetairy help I'll be the 1st to step up and donate 10 euros



I'm on the brink of offering/wanting to have her as a pet, I've got two little dogs already, but they're kind and loving little things who would love a big "sister" but I think thats taken care of

Jo xxxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Lots of love and thoughts from myself and all my animal squad to Lucky- we are all pedalling for her.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm on the brink of offering/wanting to have her as a pet, I've got two little dogs already, but they're kind and loving little things who would love a big "sister" but I think thats taken care of
> 
> Jo xxxx


Oh Jo....you are wonderful.
Yes, I'm sure that the woman we met in the surgery will take her when she comes back...but if for whatever reason she changes her mind, it would be great to know you'd be on standby. We really can't keep her when she is healthy again.
I think she would be very loyal and loving to a caring person such as yourself.
Azor has been very good and gentle but he is a very big boy with all his macho bits rarin' to go and the last thing the world needs is more unplanned pups.
We're just off to the vet for her injection and some help with feeding. She is very alert today, walked to a 'peeing spot' then flopped down exhausted. She drank a little water but didn't want to eat.
Her eye seems to be functioning normally - a week ago it was a mass of blood and pus, you couldn't see an eyeball....so she must have some life-force still.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zilly said:


> Lots of love and thoughts from myself and all my animal squad to Lucky- we are all pedalling for her.


Thanks to you and all your guys and gals from Lucky


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, we took Lucky to the vet, explained that she hadn't eaten and the vet has kept her and will feed her intravenously and do some bloodwork.
It's the best thing for her as she has eaten practically nothing since Thursday.
Lucia was however surprised at how lively she seemed compared to last Monday.
If she has a chance of a healthy life, she will have everything necessary for that to happen.
If not, she's had a week of love and care.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We all have our fingers crossed for her. It sounds as though she deserves some luck and lots of loving.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We all have our fingers crossed for her. It sounds as though she deserves some luck and lots of loving.


Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> We all have our fingers crossed for her. It sounds as though she deserves some luck and lots of loving.


seconded!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> seconded!
> 
> Jo xxx


We'll go to Lucia tomorrow to see how she is.
Funny, she's only been at ours a week yet we miss her....
We're glad she's in more expert hands tho'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I went to the vet this morning and she showed me the results of Lucky's tests. She has Leishmaniasis and her kidneys and liver have packed up. She cannot be treated so we left her with Lucia who will put her to sleep. It was hard to come to terms with this as she seemed to be on the mend.
We are very upset but at least Lucky had a week of love and care. Two people -Jo and Gill -wanted her and cared enough to offer her a home.
We're sorry she couldn't have had a few years of being in a loving home.
Thanks to all of you for your advice, kind words and support for Lucky.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I went to the vet this morning and she showed me the results of Lucky's tests. She has Leishmaniasis and her kidneys and liver have packed up. She cannot be treated so we left her with Lucia who will put her to sleep. It was hard to come to terms with this as she seemed to be on the mend.
> We are very upset but at least Lucky had a week of love and care. Two people -Jo and Gill -wanted her and cared enough to offer her a home.
> We're sorry she couldn't have had a few years of being in a loving home.
> Thanks to all of you for your advice, kind words and support for Lucky.


What a shame She looked as though she would have made someone a lovely pet.
As you say though, at least she experienced some love and kindness for short while.
Well done for doing your best for her.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I went to the vet this morning and she showed me the results of Lucky's tests. She has Leishmaniasis and her kidneys and liver have packed up. She cannot be treated so we left her with Lucia who will put her to sleep. It was hard to come to terms with this as she seemed to be on the mend.
> We are very upset but at least Lucky had a week of love and care. Two people -Jo and Gill -wanted her and cared enough to offer her a home.
> We're sorry she couldn't have had a few years of being in a loving home.
> Thanks to all of you for your advice, kind words and support for Lucky.


I'm gutted mary!, but at least her last few days were happy and peaceful 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm gutted mary!, but at least her last few days were happy and peaceful
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes...and she was wanted, most probably for the first time in her life. So sad she didn't get to know what it was like, being a loved and cared for pet.
AWe'll give Azorito even more love now, if that's possible. He was so gentle with her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I went to the vet this morning and she showed me the results of Lucky's tests. She has Leishmaniasis and her kidneys and liver have packed up. She cannot be treated so we left her with Lucia who will put her to sleep. It was hard to come to terms with this as she seemed to be on the mend.
> We are very upset but at least Lucky had a week of love and care. Two people -Jo and Gill -wanted her and cared enough to offer her a home.
> We're sorry she couldn't have had a few years of being in a loving home.
> Thanks to all of you for your advice, kind words and support for Lucky.


Oh man, I'm so sorry. 
Bless your heart for helping her out!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

halydia said:


> Oh man, I'm so sorry.
> Bless your heart for helping her out!


Lucia said her owner probably got rid of her as he knew she was diseased and didn't want the cost of treatment. 
How could anyone do that????


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Lucia said her owner probably got rid of her as he knew she was diseased and didn't want the cost of treatment.
> How could anyone do that????


I truly don't know. We adopt rescue dogs and I constantly wonder why people get rid of the "rejects" we get. Oh well, their loss and my gain!

Give Azorito some love from me for being a good host. And the same to you! Today can't be an easy day.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

halydia said:


> I truly don't know. We adopt rescue dogs and I constantly wonder why people get rid of the "rejects" we get. Oh well, their loss and my gain!
> 
> Give Azorito some love from me for being a good host. And the same to you! Today can't be an easy day.


No it isn't. Thankyou for your support, it's really appreciated. 
Our last dog was a rescue dog, a gentle giant of a German Shepherd we called Ferdinand. I thought I'd never love another dog again until, after over ten years, we got Our Little Azor, another gentle giant.
Thankfully there are people like you and Jo and Gill who are prepared to take in abandoned dogs.
We're determined to do what we can to help ADANA.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

From me and my squad of 'abandanodos' we send love and thinking of you.I am so so sorry.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zilly said:


> From me and my squad of 'abandanodos' we send love and thinking of you.I am so so sorry.



Thankyou.  We only had her for a week but we got really fond of her. But it was for the best...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

So sorry to here that but at least she had a week of love & care.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> So sorry to here that but at least she had a week of love & care.


Well, something good came of it all. Lucky won't suffer a slow painful death, she was put to sleep gently by a caring person. We are going to help actively at ADANA.
And we are even more thankful for our loyal, loving Azorito.


----------

